# Magpul Dynamics Under $10 Direct from Magpul



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

https://www.magpul.com/products/closeout

The Art of the Tactical Carbine (4 DVDs)- $6.99
The Art of the Tactical Carbine: Volume 2 (4 DVDs)- $7.99
The Art of the Tactical Carbine: Volume 2 (4 Blu-Rays)- $8.99
The Art of the Precision Rifle (5 DVDs)- $8.99
The Art of the Precision Rifle (5 Blu-Rays)- $9.99
The Art of the Dynamic Shotgun (3 DVDs)- $6.99
The Art of the Dynamic Shotgun (3 Blu-Rays)- $7.99

at the bottom of the page


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I watched the first set at a buddy's place. They seem to do a really good job

Just curious. What do they mean by closeout?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

They're not making any more


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Woot woot. 

Just got a Magpul Hoodie and Hat for half the original price of the sweatshirt. Win. 

Good thread. 

Too bad they're all sold out of 870 FDE handguards.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Tempting.


----------

